# Razr screen shots



## Kid 2.0 (Feb 11, 2012)

it me get this started


----------



## whitereign (Jan 7, 2012)




----------



## c_live_lee (Jul 13, 2011)

Stock Eclipse 1.3
GO Launcher w/ICS theme & GO Widgets w/ICS theme
UCCW w/modified SlimICS widget
Tha Icon Ultimate "Tha Metro Premium Blue" Icons


----------



## afmracer6 (Oct 3, 2011)

Ics leak with apex launcher

Sent from my DROID RAZR using RootzWiki


----------



## cphelps76 (Feb 4, 2012)

axiom aokp with my carbon cmplx theme

Sent from my Axiom Carbon CMPLX Razr Maxx using Xparent ICS Blue Tapatalk


----------



## stryker (Aug 14, 2011)

What's up pEople! Here is a screen of my RAZR running my krush theme for gummy, and my krush theme for apex launcher. the gummy theme is not done yet, the apex lAuncher, and go launcher themes will be in the market as soon as i get a dev account.









-=[.stryker.originals.]=-


----------



## Bbyland (Aug 7, 2011)

Sent from my DROID RAZR using RootzWiki


----------



## c_live_lee (Jul 13, 2011)

-Koa Rom - CM9 running Holo Orange Theme via Theme Chooser
-GO Launcher EX running MIUI ICS Ecstasy Theme
-Icons are an orange-ified version of "Tha Metro Blue" icons by Tha Phlash, from his excellent icon suite, Tha Icon Ultimate
-I changed the system and android clock fonts to Caviar Dreams
-The widgets are Android Pro Widgets (APW) running the Orange Octane Theme
-The wallpaper is a moderately modded version of "Hmmm" by Eloquentee
-The clock widget isUltimate Custom Clock Widget (UCCW) running a slightly modded version of the SlimICS skin (sorry for the lack of credit or link to the skin but, I can't seem to locate it again. It's in the relevant xda skin thread though.)


----------



## sprovo (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------

